
Write a letter about the new coronavirus - ashazar
https://coronaletters.com
======
samizdis
Hmmnnn. This has categories to display letters by mood for hopeful, confused,
sad and angry. A brief squint at a few of these "letters" suggests that a
category for "racist" should be added. Ghastly site.

